
The OpenJDK Community TCK License Agreement (OCTLA) - Sindisil
https://blogs.oracle.com/java-platform-group/the-openjdk-community-tck-license-agreement-octla
======
j16sdiz
That’s what stopped Apache from building a certified java implementation

